# CARTE MERE qui lache ? sur G5 bipro Intel



## Crazyfox (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème sur mon mac G5 qui n'a même pas 2 ans... 
Tout d'un coup un écran gris s'est déroulé avec marqué : veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur". 
A chaque redémarrage, le même écran gris avec même texte. (même en faisant une P-ROM)
J'ai essayé avec le cd d'install => idem
En testant les barrettes mémoires => idem
En virant le disque dur => idem

(le disque dur fonctionne parfaitement sur un autre G5 par ailleurs)

Les fonctionnalités du mac (ventilo, ouverture CD, etc) fonctionnent pourtant...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée sur cette panne, est-ce un élément ou la carte mère qui a laché...

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

Crazyfox a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème sur mon mac G5 qui n'a même pas 2 ans...
> Tout d'un coup un écran gris s'est déroulé avec marqué : veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur".
> ...



ça ne sent pas bon

pas d'autre périph branchés ? juste clavier et souris


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Il y a juste un tout petit point que je souhaiterais éclaircir:



Crazyfox a dit:


> En testant les barrettes mémoires => idem



Car je ne sais pas comment tester les barrettes mémoires sur un Mac qui ne démarre pas.


----------



## Dramis (17 Juin 2009)

Démarre sur les dvd qui venait avec le mac et lance le test hardware.


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Démarre sur les dvd qui venait avec le mac et lance le test hardware.



Il me semble qu'il a dit dans sa première intervention: "J'ai essayé avec le cd d'install".

Donc j'ai bien peur que le problème ne soit pas là.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Car je ne sais pas comment tester les barrettes mémoires sur un Mac qui ne démarre pas.



... oui, en général on démonte toutes les barrettes pour n'en laisser que le minimum, si ça ne démarre pas, on en essaye une autre et ainsi de suite ...

... par contre, un G5 bipro Intel, c'est quoi comme machine ?


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> par contre, un G5 bipro Intel, c'est quoi comme machine ?



C'est une excellente question.


----------



## Crazyfox (17 Juin 2009)

Pardon :
C'est la tour G5 mac pro 2 coprocesseur intel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

pour le test hardware ça n'a rien donné...
Pour tester les barrettes mémoires, on enlève les barrettes et on les teste une à une... et sur d'autres slots...mais rien à faire c'est pareil...


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

Crazyfox a dit:


> Pardon :
> C'est la tour G5 mac pro 2 coprocesseur intel



Non !!!

Une tour G5 avec un (co)processeur Intel n'existe pas.

Alors, quel est ton véritable problème ?


----------



## Crazyfox (17 Juin 2009)

ok, ok! pas un G5 c'est un mac pro...  désolé pour les puristes, je me suis fourvoyé...
 respirez... soufflez... pas la peine de s'énerver... 

Le problème par contre, c'est écrit en haut du post...
merci pour votre aide...


----------



## alaincha (17 Juin 2009)

Crazyfox a dit:


> désolé pour les puristes


Puriste peut être, mais il me semble quand même relativement important de savoir de quoi on parle.

Et en l'occurrence, tu dis n'importe quoi.

Comment répondre à quelqu'un qui invente un nouveau Mac (G5 Intel) et nous demande de lui expliquer comment l'utiliser ?

Je confirme toutes mes réponses précédentes que tu n'as sans doute pas lues ou considérées comme inutiles.

Tu restes le bienvenu si tu essayes de revenir à la raison.


----------



## Crazyfox (17 Juin 2009)

j'ai bien lu ce que tu avais écrit et comme je l'ai déjà dis, je l'ai déjà essayé sans succès.

De plus, je le répète, je ne voulais pas vexer quiconque en nommant un mac pro :  un g5mac pro... (sic)
Voilà, le reste c'est de l'humour, du 2eme degrè si tu veux. Or comme dans les texte il n'y a pas le ton, c'est sur que c'est dur de comprendre du 1er coup...
Donc re-désolé si tu t'es froissé. 

Pour en revenir au fond du problème (plutôt que sur la forme ), si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de son aide précieuse. (pour les problème de sémantique je verrais cela après... (attention c'est de nouveau de l'humour)

Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Tu restes le bienvenu si tu essayes de revenir à la raison.



... (mdr) 
... et si la raison t'a quitté, c'est le bûcher !!! ^^

... comment t'as fait pour tester tes barrettes de ram ?


----------



## Crazyfox (17 Juin 2009)

J'ai viré toutes les barrettes des slots et j'ai redémarré le mac avec une seule à chaque fois...
Je les ai testées toutes, sur les slots d'origine et sur les autres slots au cas où se serait un slot défectueux... rien à faire : chaque fois le rideau gris au démarrage...


le disque dur lui il fonctionne parfaitement...


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Juin 2009)

Redemare en maintenant Pomme + V (Mode verbose) et voit après quel ligne il bloque, l'écran avec le rideau c'est un Kernel Panic. Sinon quel Mac Pro (première gen ?), as tu testé avec une autre carte grphique ? Reset de la carte mère effectué ?

Le KP arrive directe ou tu entends le disque travailé avant ?

Voila

PS : Si c'est un Mac Pro, merci au modérateur de déplacé le post dans la section Mac Pro


----------



## Crazyfox (19 Juin 2009)

c'est bien un mac pro... 2x2,66 GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon, 1Go 667 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM qui a 2 ans à peine

J'ai fais un reset de la carte mère

Le KP arrive directement... et cela le fait même sans le disque dur installé...
Je n'ai pas d'autre carte graphique... pour tester



voilà voilà...

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce genre de souci???


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juin 2009)

Mauvais signe ...

Sans disque dur installé il devrais t'afficher un point d'interrogation et pas de KP. C'est bizarre !


----------

